# trigger adjustments on Weatherby Vanguard



## kenny b (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a .223 Vanguard that has 2 adjustments on the trigger one for weight (which they say the owner can adjust, I did) and one for creep ( which they don't recomend the owner adjusting, I haven't) but the trigger has creep in it. The pull weight is about as low as I can go, 3 pounds, can the creep really be removed or should I purchase a Timney trigger? Does anyone have any experience with this? Comments or suggestions welcome.

Kenny


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I am 99% sure you could get that trigger lighter, and take all the creep out, but something to consider is that if your not a weatherby certified gunsmith, your warranty will be voided(if it has a warranty)


----------



## sixgunluvr (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a Weatherby Vanguard Deluxe Sporter in 30-06. After turning the poundage screw almost out and still getting approx. 4lb pull and lots of creep I decided to experiment with the sear engagement screw even though of course it voids the warranty issued by Weatherby. After turning the sear screw clockwise 1 full turn things got alot better, another 1/2 turn and the safety wouldn't engage so I backed off to a hair over 1 full turn. Now it is fairly crisp and close to 3lbs. Good to go now, but of course I have voided the warranty.


----------

